# Inlet/Outlet Placement



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I've always run the filter inlet and outlet of my canister on the same side of the tank. I noticed a photo today where someone has them on opposite ends of the tank.

Where do you guys place these?


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

I always run them on opposite side of the tank as it helps flow water across the tank. I would never have thought to put them on the same side of the tank.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i have them on the same side in my 55 and on opposite sides in my 20l.

most of your flow is going to happen right at the outlet... and for me i assume that means most of the junk that settles in your tank is going to be moved away from that area, so placing the filter inlet opposite the outlet makes more sense.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Like this


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I would do same side like Jeff5614 set up if I could, but for my tank, the Eheim2217 spraybar doesn't fit on the side of the tank and I'm too lazy to cut it, so I stick it on the back and have the intake on the other side.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

VeeSe said:


> I would do same side like Jeff5614 set up if I could, but for my tank, the Eheim2217 spraybar doesn't fit on the side of the tank and I'm too lazy to cut it, so I stick it on the back and have the intake on the other side.


Same here with my Rena and my 20gal long.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Jeff5614 said:


> Like this


+1 I think Jeff is right, Deja who.

VeeSe remove the 90 degree elbow and place the spray bar vertically, this couldn't be better now you have flow from top to bottom in the tank.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

150EH said:


> +1 I think Jeff is right, Deja who.
> 
> VeeSe remove the 90 degree elbow and place the spray bar vertically, this couldn't be better now you have flow from top to bottom in the tank.


Good idea, I think. Does the hose stay easily like this? It would have to go in a 180 degree bend over the top of the tank. I mean I could buy fittings and create a 180 elbow but I really don't feel like it =P


----------

